# Baked Macaroni and Cheese to Kill For



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Baked Macaroni and Cheese to Kill For


Ingredients 
2 cups uncooked elbow Macaroni 
3/8 cup Butter 
1/2 cup Flour 
1-3/4 cups Milk 
1/2 cup Sour Cream 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan Cheese 
1/2 tsp. Salt 
1 tsp. Pepper, freshly ground 
1 tsp. dry Mustard, freshly ground, if possible  
1-1/2 cups (8 ounces) diced Sharp Cheddar Cheese, divided 
4 oz. Mozzarella Cheese, cut into strips 
1 cup Ricotta Cheese 
1 15 oz. can whole, peeled Tomatoes, drained and quartered (or, if large, cut into 6ths) 
1 cup diced Ham  


Method 


Preheat oven to 350º. 

Cook macaroni in salted boiling water according to package directions. Drain and rinse with cold water. Pour into a 2-quart baking dish. 

In a saucepan, melt butter and stir in flour. Cook and stir for one minute. Gradually stir in milk. Add sour cream, Parmesan cheese, salt, pepper and mustard. Cook over medium-low heat, stirring constantly, until sauce bubbles and thickens. Stir in half of the Cheddar cheese until melted. 

Toss macaroni with remaining Cheddar cheese, the mozzarella cheese, ricotta cheese, tomatoes, and ham. Pour sauce over this macaroni mixture and mix thoroughly. 

Bake, uncovered, for about 1 hour, or until bubbly and brown. Yield: 6 servings


----------



## nicole (Feb 24, 2005)

That sounds soooo good


----------



## middie (Feb 24, 2005)

salivating (if that's a word)
but that's what i'm doing lol


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow! this looks really good. Middie, salivating is a word, and I do it often when I read some of these great recipes.


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Baked Macaroni and Cheese to Kill For
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> ...



Rainee, I went to check my dry mustard and it was hard as a rock...  can I put in regular mustard? how much do you think I should put in if I am able too? Also, Have you used fresh tomatos with this?  I was going to make this for dinner and add some chicken chunks to this and maybe some  peas.


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd say give it a try and see what results you get.  That's one way recipes get tweaked, and then wa la you have your own recipe.

We'll be looking forward to your report.


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks rainee, will do


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

Mustard, Dry

1 tablespoon prepared mustard can be substituted for 1 teaspoon dry mustard.  

Mustard, Prepared

1/2 teaspoon dry mustard plus 2 teaspoons vinegar can be substituted for 1 tablespoon prepared mustard.


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks again


----------



## nicole (Mar 4, 2005)

That WAS the best mac and cheese. I had to add some garlic jack too because I didn't have enough chedder. I added chicken to it also. My family loved it but, hubby will be sick later. He can't have milk products or he'll be in the restroom, if you know what I mean . But, he said it ws so good he ate 2 dishes. thanks for posting that rainee


----------



## m1i2k9e (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to bring a dead thread back to life for my first post but I just had to say that this is the first recipe that I've tried since finding this forum just a few days ago any my family absolutely loved it.  Not to mention they were suprised it came from their 22 year old son .  Thanks a lot for the recipe and I hope to gain more knowledge as time goes on!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 13, 2007)

No apologies necessary.  I'm happy as a pig in you-know-what that you did revive this thread, as I missed it the 1st time around & can't wait to try this recipe (subbing turkey ham for the regular, as usual - lol!!).


----------

